# New vehicle license plates... where are they?



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

A bit like number plates for bikes? Purchased a new bike 3 years ago and still no number plate. Sorry to wander off topic.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> A bit like number plates for bikes? Purchased a new bike 3 years ago and still no number plate. Sorry to wander off topic.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I got a 2016 that still has no plate. Finally got a number last year but still had to make my own plate. Another one is 3 years old with no number or plate and then I have one that we got the official plate after 3 months.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Off topic again but in Australia, probably most countries the number plates are under the counter and issued directly when to pay your dues and accomplish your paperwork no matter bike, car, truck or RV. Why 3 years or more and why 3 or 4 months to get a letter here?
As we say? More fun in the Philippines. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> A bit like number plates for bikes? Purchased a new bike 3 years ago and still no number plate. Sorry to wander off topic.


 Oh Still not solved! Duterte fired the earlier LTO boss because of not solving number plates...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I never did get my vehicle's license plates and I told my wife that I want my money back she told me to shut it, it's not worth it, and we ended up getting rid of that car thankfully.

LTO also told me I'd never get my plates because the car was so old a 1989 Mitsubishi Lancer.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Purchased a new bike and car over 3 years ago, no plates for the bike but the car within 2 weeks, go figure.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Are you allowed to drive cars / bikes on the road without a licence plate? Surely you don't have it parked up until you get the plates, that would be a bummer!

What about the 'for registration' plates I've seen on vehicles, are these guys waiting for their licence plates being manufactured?


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Scoot65 said:


> Are you allowed to drive cars / bikes on the road without a licence plate? Surely you don't have it parked up until you get the plates, that would be a bummer!
> 
> What about the 'for registration' plates I've seen on vehicles, are these guys waiting for their licence plates being manufactured?


You are allowed to make your own plate. You can order one online in plastic or tin or have one made locally or even just get a permanent marker and right out the registration number or plate number if given one.

Those "For Registration" plates crack me up. It is either registered or it is not. They must think the local cops will let them off the hook if they think they are trying. lol


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Zep said:


> You are allowed to make your own plate. You can order one online in plastic or tin or have one made locally or even just get a permanent marker and right out the registration number or plate number if given one.


 So can get a *number* fast from LTO?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Have your papers in your bike or car for the rediculous amounts of road side stops. Boring.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lol Lunkan, can you get anything fast here? Sorry for the chuckle.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Lol Lunkan, can you get anything fast here? Sorry for the chuckle.


 Well. A foreigner got the offer from a handler, when he went to make a driving test to get drivers licence:
- Pay me 3000* and you will get it now without driving, or wait 10 months to make the test...


*I dont remember the amount of pesos he told, but it was something like that.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys!
I really don't understand how hard can it be for the motor dealer to have a vehicle's registration completed and a plate made and fitted ready for when the customer collects the vehicle. 

As someone once said..............."it's more fun in the Philippines!"


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

While off topic Lunkan, number plates and drivers licences are very different. Number plates are hard to come by for a motorbike but it seems for a new car are readily available.

11 years ago when I met Ben and we looked at moving to Australia I advised him that he needed to upgrade his motorbike licence to a car licence so he could drive in Australia legally. Now the funny thing is that Ben had never driven a car in his life simply went to the LTO, slipped 500 pesos and was suddenly allowed to drive a car. He drove most of the time in Oz and 95% of the time here and never an accident and not even a scrape,,,,, so far.

Honestly Lunkan I have no idea where the heads are at with number plates here but the mind does boggle with many things as you well know.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Honestly Lunkan I have no idea where the heads are at with number plates here but the mind does boggle with many things as you well know.


 I just mensioned it by many things have speed solutions by bribing.
(We have refused to pay any for the business, perhaps thats why we havent got all needed documents yet. (One missing to be allowed to start.))



bigpearl said:


> Honestly Lunkan I have no idea where the heads are at with number plates here but the mind does boggle with many things as you well know.


 BEFORE Duterte LTO had problem by they couldnt pay the plate supplier, so not odd it was sloooow by not odd supplier dont supply if not get paid 
Just knowing the earlier LTO boss got fired, I dont know if there is any change concerning the REASON to the problem,


----------

